# Update on Betta



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Update on my only non-discus tank (on kitchen countertop). Got this guy from Rick in Maple Ridge - great discus but he has some nice bettas as well.


----------



## jirunta (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow, that is one gorgeous betta! Is he a halfmoon?

Is it just me or does there seem to be a lot of water movement? It looks like he's the little engine that could when he's trying to get to the surface LOOL!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

That betta is stunning! I love his colours, he's the prettiest one I've seen in awhile!


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

They're not big on water movement right? Gorgeous colours!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Joseph, the betta is looking great, very happy in its new home! His fins have grown a lot in the short time you've had him. Great job!


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks - he's a fun fish. The filter lips out so there's minimal water movement below the surface - the leaves of the dwarf lilies don't move much. I guess there is still some flow from the filter but he seems to be happy and as Rick mentioned, his fins have grown and become even brighter. There are many quiet spots in the tank where he just hangs out. I don't believe he's a halfmoon but Rick can confirm that. It's so tempting to set up these 8 gallon tanks in other similar places but one is enough with all my current and future discus tanks.


----------

